# Regular Season Game 68: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans Hornets



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sorry cornholio, you can add your stuff here. I just wanted to get posting 

3 days ago, it was battle for 1st in Western Conference
Yesterday, it was battle of 1st in East v.s. 1st in West
Tonight, it is battle for 1st in Southwest Division. 

Hornets fell twice to us during our 22 game winning streak, and they will be looking for revenge. This will be a tough tough game, esp. with Boston exposing our vulnerabilities... luckily David West is still out (I think), so our front court won't be as easily abused.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its actually another game for top seed in the Western Conference again.

If we win we go to the top by .5 games over the Lakers and the Hornets go 1.5 games behind us.
If we win the Hornets go tied top with the Lakers but have a 2-1 W-L record over the Lakers so go top with the tie breaker while we go .5 games behing both of them.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hroz said:


> Its actually another game for top seed in the Western Conference again.
> 
> If we win we go to the top by .5 games over the Lakers and the Hornets go 1.5 games behind us.
> If we win the Hornets go tied top with the Lakers but have a 2-1 W-L record over the Lakers so go top with the tie breaker while we go .5 games behing both of them.


well I was referring to the head-to-head battle, but you're right

Landry's going to travel with us. Hopefully he'll be ready to play...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Also I was just wandering whats the away win streak?

Thats still going on after all.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Also I was just wandering whats the away win streak?
> 
> Thats still going on after all.


12 straight.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(46-21)/(45-21)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, March 19, 8:00 PM ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Paul / Peterson / Stojakovic / West / Chandler*


*Preview

Before his team made a deal to acquire Bobby Jackson from New Orleans, Rick Adelman already had an idea of what the high-energy reserve could add to the Rockets' bench.

Jackson, who played five seasons for Adelman in Sacramento, was the NBA's Sixth Man of the Year in 2003 when he helped the Kings reach the Western Conference Finals.

Nearly three weeks since adding Jackson to the fold, Adelman feels like he's beginning to see that same player emerge again with the Rockets.

"I've seen him do that before," Adelman said after watching Jackson score 19 points against the Lakers on Sunday. "People here haven't seen him do this before. But I have. That's what he (brings) -- energy."

Jackson's emergence should be a welcome addition for Houston's final playoff push.

With four weeks remaining before the regular season ends, the Rockets are hoping that Jackson is beginning to find his niche with his new team.

Despite his familiarity with Adelman's system, Jackson didn't immediately mesh with the Rockets. He struggled to locate his shot and wasn't as aggressive as he was with previous teams since he was still feeling his way around his new teammates.

That's beginning to change. During Sunday's win over the Lakers, Jackson was attacking the lane and throwing up jumpers like his days in Sacramento.

The Rockets are hoping to get more of that from the guard as they head into Wednesday's Western Conference showdown against the New Orleans Hornets.

"That's always been a priority -- to bring energy," said Jackson, who will be facing his former team for the second time since the trade on Wednesday. "(But when you come to a new team,) you don't know when to be aggressive and you don't know when not to be aggressive. Hopefully, (the game against the Lakers) will be the starting point for what I need to do out there on the court."

The Rockets need Jackson now more than ever.

Since losing Yao Ming to a season-ending foot injury, the Rockets have had little trouble finding different players to step up. Rafer Alston, the team's starting point guard, has emerged as Houston's second-leading scoring option.

But with teams increasingly trying to find ways to expose Yao's absence, Jackson is a proven scoring option that can make defenses pay for doubling Tracy McGrady.

The Rockets are no longer looking for him to simply fit in.

"He's been trying to figure out where he fits with our team," Adelman said. "I think he's been very unaggressive in the way he has played. (But against the Lakers), he put it on the floor and went to the basket hard. If he can get it going, we can find ways to put him in situations that he can create (for himself) as well as for the other guys."

Jackson is hoping that his shots are beginning to drop.

During his first 11 games in Houston, the reserve's numbers haven't been where he'd like. Jackson is shooting 39.4 percent, including a disappointing 27.6 percent from long range. Before hitting a pair of three-pointers against the Lakers, Jackson had missed eight straight shots from beyond the arc.

For Adelman, the biggest surprise came against Charlotte. Jackson blew a wide-open layup after driving down the middle of the defense.

Jackson said the challenge for him is that he's had to learn Adelman's offense in a different way.

"He's got more calls because it's taking the guys more time to get it," Jackson said. "We just played out of (Adelman's scheme) in Sacramento (without any calls), but we got calls here so the guys can get it. There are so many open cuts, backdoors and jump shots that we have calls for. That's the hardest thing for me. Getting the calls and learning the new names for everything."

He showed signs of getting it against the Lakers.

During the waning moments of Sunday's win, Jackson nailed a three-pointer from the left corner in front of the Lakers' bench. That shot boosted Houston to a double-digit lead and seemingly put the game out of L.A.'s reach. The bucket wasn't anything new for Jackson even if he hadn't done it in a while. When he was with the Kings, Jackson had been tormenting the Lakers with similar big shots.

Now, he's hoping to do it on a more regular basis in Houston.

"I needed to understand what coach needs out of me," Jackson said. "I'm getting a little more comfortable."


Hornets Update: The Hornets are on the heels of the Rockets for the top spot in the West, but could be missing All-Star forward David West in the latest showdown between the two teams. West has missed the past three games with a sprained right ankle. Despite giving the Rockets trouble in the past, the Hornets have lost the past two meetings to Houston by double digits.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's going to be tough bouncing back from yesterday games. I think we will be fine as long as we keep on doing the same thing.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We are going to win it like yesterday never happened.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking good so far... 

But I did say the same thing last night so...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We kinda went to sleep to end the half, but the lead is there. We just need to clamp up on D, and just run our offense...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well ****ing fell asleep in the 3rd quarter again. Unbelievable...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ugh, things getting sloppy again. West is heating up.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

bad loss. 

just cant get any type of rhythm on offense.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, what happened to our shooting?? I think we need a 3-pt practice drill after this game...

I honestly didn't expect us to beat Hornets for a 3rd time in a row, esp. in their court and with West back. Bonzi had a good game for them too. Not too troubled by the lost, but our suddenly stagnant offense really worries me... Adelman, I thought you were the offense genious!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

It's not time to panic yet. Obviously playing Boston & New Orleans back-to-back if gonna take its toll. Believe me it'll be dismal right now but later after PHX and GSW we'll have and easier schedule.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> It's not time to panic yet. Obviously playing Boston & New Orleans back-to-back if gonna take its toll. Believe me it'll be dismal right now but later after PHX and GSW we'll have and easier schedule.


agree. its not the time to panic..._yet_ its not going to be any easier with GW and the Suns. My only *hope* now is that we can get rejunivated when Landry comes back, hes our only hope of having some sort of inside presence. If Landry doesn't work out for us.....then we can start thinking about Lottery or bearly making the playoffs. Photo Finish man Photo Finish


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Disappointted 4th Q melt down again. 

Oh well i will be able to watch the next two games hopefully our play picks up.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

we need landry back. As good as mike harris is, Landry is better at everything.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> agree. its not the time to panic..._yet_ its not going to be any easier with GW and the Suns. My only *hope* now is that we can get rejunivated when Landry comes back, hes our only hope of having some sort of inside presence. If Landry doesn't work out for us.....then we can start thinking about Lottery or bearly making the playoffs. Photo Finish man Photo Finish


Yeah we desperately need Landry back. Although it is kind of risky bring back aginst either PX or GSW since they're run-and-gun teams.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Landry is athletic.

I'm in USA now guys.

I'll be at the Rockets/Warriors game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn. Bonzi dropping 25 on his old team.

VICIOUS.

Where's B Jax!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

giordun said:


> Landry is athletic.
> 
> I'm in USA now guys.
> 
> I'll be at the Rockets/Warriors game.


Nice, I hope you have a great time in Houston.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>40</td><td>5-11</td><td>2-8</td><td>2-2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>36</td><td>7-18</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>34</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>2</td><td>11</td><td>13</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>42</td><td>6-21</td><td>0-3</td><td>3-5</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>33</td><td>4-13</td><td>0-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>23</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>13</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td>12</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>28-82</strong></td><td><strong>2-19</strong></td><td><strong>11-17</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>37</strong></td><td><strong>50</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>6</strong></td><td><strong>2</strong></td><td><strong>18</strong></td><td><strong>19</strong></td><td><strong>69</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>34.1%</strong></td><td><strong>10.5%</strong></td><td><strong>64.7%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 19 (22)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 147, 177) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">NEW ORLEANS HORNETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=813">Peja Stojakovic</a>, SF</td><td>34</td><td>5-11</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2177">David West</a>, PF</td><td>41</td><td>6-18</td><td>0-0</td><td>11-13</td><td>2</td><td>9</td><td>11</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>23</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=984">Tyson Chandler</a>, C</td><td>39</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>14</td><td>15</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=656">Morris Peterson</a>, SG</td><td>16</td><td>0-6</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2779">Chris Paul</a>, PG</td><td>34</td><td>9-13</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>10</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>27</td><td>9-12</td><td>1-1</td><td>6-7</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>25</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1821">Jannero Pargo</a>, PG</td><td>14</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3241">Julian Wright</a>, SF</td><td>24</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1709">Melvin Ely</a>, C</td><td>8</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1051">Mike James</a>, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=84">Ryan Bowen</a>, PF</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2984">Hilton Armstrong</a>, C</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>34-76</strong></td><td><strong>4-13</strong></td><td><strong>18-25</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>38</strong></td><td><strong>47</strong></td><td><strong>18</strong></td><td><strong>14</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>90</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>44.7%</strong></td><td><strong>30.8%</strong></td><td><strong>72.0%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 12 (10)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 2 NEWORLEANS ( C Paul 1 ) HOUSTON ( R Alston 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): None - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Tom Washington , Leroy Richardson , Sean Corbin <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 17,956<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:07<br><p></p></div>


----------

